

The truth about physical keyboards. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/07/the-truth-about-physical-keyboards/

======
lallysingh
Missing point: physical keyboards will have I/O buffers. So you can queue up
your key-presses when the machine's slowing down. My iPhone (irritatingly)
slows down all the time, and they keyboard is unresponsive. I have to wait for
it, like a small child having a tantrum, until I can type again.

~~~
hellweaver666
Strange, when my iPhone slows down, I can still hammer away at the keys and
it'll keep typing after I've finished, it must have some kind of buffer to do
that... Usually after I've finished the task at hand, I reboot and normal
speed resumes.

------
ZeroGravitas
Anyone building their smartphone around a hardware keyboard is essentially
admitting Apple has won.

Apple have been very vocal about not having a physical keyboard, clearly they
feel the benefits outweigh the costs. Everyone else is fighting over the
scraps that are left behind.

I'm not saying that's a bad business decision, it's just not some noble
adventure in customer satisfaction when you're a) playing by someone else's
rules and b) doing the _obvious_ , _easy_ and _safe_ thing because they've
already spent years staking out the innovative ground.

~~~
moe
What a strange assertion you make there. I have used both the IPhone and the
G1 and in my opinion the physical keyboard is clearly superior for writing
anything longer than "omg lol!".

I doubt I'm alone with this preference.

